# Coffin shaker test



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

This is my first moving prop, a coffin set up like a MITB using the cindybob MITB and the ScareFX toe pincher as inspiration.






The blank spot in the middle was me searching in the dark for the power cord to activate the motor 

I don't have the fog machine or PIR set up yet. I was just testing to see if the motor could lift the lid and chains. Now I need to make the cam bigger to get more motion.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks really great! You and I have had similar ambitions so I am pleased to see someone succeed where I am still struggling to finish mine. When mine is done it should be an upright groundbreaker coffin with the lid slightly opening and closing while at the same time rocking as though trying to escape its grave. Hopefully, I will finish it this weekend otherwise it is likely to be a static prop. Wish me luck.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool coffin Torgen! Nice job!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good Torgen! What are you using to control the prop?


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Going to use a WallyWorld PIR to trigger it. Right now, I was just testing to see if the motor could lift the lid. I decided I needed a bigger cam, so was working on that today. I found that the little roller I was using couldn't take the beating, so will be upgrading that.

The light is plugged into a fixture that has an outlet on it, so the PC power supply is plugged into that to power the motor. I'm pondering how to have the fogger always on to stay hot, then have it trigger a blast when the prop is set off.

I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------

